# Dog CPR Video



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for this! I hope I never have to use it, but it's good to know.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Seconded, Fluff - I must find a soft toy to practice on, so that if ever it is needed it comes qutomatically.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Another good thing is to take a dog CPR class through the Red Cross. They have now divided the dog and cat classes up and they are super useful! Everyone will learn something, even seasoned dog owners.


----------



## Ann Mc Keon (Feb 9, 2011)

*Cpr*

I am a qualified canine first responder, did course in Dublin, but the compressions are different from that clip, I suppose the main thing is to help the dog, its not that easy to save them I believe, like people time is of the essence, think its a good idea for any dog or animal owner to do a course,


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow! I never knew you could do CPR on dogs, this is wonderful info. I learn something new every time I come here.


----------

